# Tv hyundai htv-2115 esta totalmente muerto



## berdugo (Sep 1, 2012)

tengo un tv hyundai htv-2115 chasis kd-019 totalmente muerto me llegan 148v hasta el primario del chopper en el se cundario tengo son 5v nada mas cambie filtros, hot,vert,c1815 opto acoplador regulador y sigue igual si me pueden ayudar y si tienen el diagrama o uno parecido este tv mellego con undio z de 3.6v en corto y varios condensadores  en mal estado si me pueden ayudar gracias


----------

